# You might be a Badge Bunny if?



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

I saw this online somewhere and though it was funny. People are strange.

You Might Be A Badge Bunny If............ 

1. Like a fish, you are attracted to bright, shiny objects. Example: handcuffs, a gold badge. 

2. You are the pursuer in a high speed chase. 

3. You think SWAT is a sex game. 

4. Flashing blue and red lights make you horny. 

5. You unbutton your blouse before running the red light.

6. You ask the officer for his name and number first. 

7. You think handcuffs look better on you than diamonds. 

8. You run a red light hoping to get a date.

9. When pulled over, 'you assume the position' before the officer gets to your car. 

10. Frisking ? you mean foreplay?

11.You think a traffic citation is a love letter. 

12.You dial 911 for phone sex. 

13. You join Ladies Who Love Lawmen.

Scott :rock:


----------



## female p.o. (Sep 29, 2002)

Or as I like to call them "BADGE BASTARDS" who always say"Can you handcuff me?" That is the lamest line of them all. :roll:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

> You dial 911 for phone sex


That happend to me doing my EMT third rider stuff in a big city fire department.

We get called to the old age progects for general weakness and "ineffective breathing".

We go into the apartment and there is a 40-50 y/o woman masturbateing holding a picture of her lesbian lover that just died. The medics told me she calls 9-1-1 about 10 times a week and before we arrive she talks dirty to the 9-1-1 operator. :uc: :uc: :uc:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Ha ha ha ha.

Scott :rock:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

so what did u do stm? come on u can tell us


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

This reminds me of an interesting comment... while working at MGH, I did a Security detail for a VIP luncheon and I was wearing a suit. Well I had my cuffs tucked into my waitband and one cuff opened up and was hanging out. So I just clicked it closed and this gorgeous blonde stopped in her tracks as she walked by me and said "Oh, Handcuffs?" When she realized what she said she started blushing and walked away embarrassed. It was a good laugh, but it also left a bit to the imagination. :wink:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

EOD1";p="60607 said:


> so what did u do stm? come on u can tell us


 Kept a straight face and asked if her is she needed us, medics had her sign a refusal in the presence of the PO & engine company and gave her the 9-1-1 is for real emergencys and we left. Professional and covering our asses cause she is known to call in and complain..... :roll:

But as soon as we got back in the ambie...........man the jokes flew like a retard in a bounce house.


----------

